

Megaupload Search Warrants Ruled Illegal by High Court - marcloney
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-search-warrants-ruled-illegal-by-high-court-120628/

======
rlpb
Does it make the slightest bit of difference even if the courts decide that
the entire action was unwarranted? What remedies are available to Dotcom, if
any?

~~~
Zimahl
It's pretty simple really. He can get his freedom back, his servers back, his
content back, and then find a location that is far outside the influence of
the US Gov't.

